
Going to the World Cup? Leave Your Laptop at Home - LearnerHerzog
https://www.wired.com/story/world-cup-2018-travel-russia-secure-devices
======
mkempe
This is silly anti-Russian propaganda:

\- Finland did not qualify to the World Cup

\- bringing a laptop to the US is risky, too; is Wired going to write articles
about that at the drop of a hat?

Is it motivated by the non-qualification of the USA team? envy?

